# M6 upper link



## Philsen82 (28. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich bin ziemlich verzweifelt auf der Suche nach dem Upper Link von einem M6. Hat da zufällig jemand einen liegen? Ich wäre der Person echt sehr dankbar und würde auch ne Tageskarte im Park springen lassen für die Vermittlung von einem Link. 

Danke euch

Gruß


----------



## Red Dragon (28. Januar 2010)

Versuchs mal hier, der hat fast alle Intense-Ersatzteile zu meist unschlagbaren Preisen.

http://stores.ebay.com/SST-SADDLETIME-SPORTS-TRADER

Schreib den mal an, im Shop sind nicht alle Teile die er anbietet gelistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (28. Januar 2010)

Danke an Christiaan und dich...der hat ihn tatsächlich und schickt ihn mir heute noch raus...super geil. 

merci !


----------



## Red Dragon (28. Januar 2010)

Kein Problem, der Typ ist echt genial.

Viel Spass mit dem M6


----------

